# Fibro-IBSers? See IBS BB..& other assoc. cond...



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi, Welcome. If you have Fibro/or think you might, you can check a message under Dar-Bad weeks on the IBS BB here around 5/21/99). I also posted a message entitled same as the above, for a tally of those with the dual conditions on 5/23/99.- I'm hoping to get a good response. If you don't have IBS and have - say Fibro and Migraines, you may want to try some of that type posting here. There seem to be many associated conditons/symptoms. Thanks, moldie------------------


----------



## Guest (May 26, 1999)

Hey there Moldie.... Remember me from the IBS board? well I did as you suggested and here I am in the Fibro section....Looks like there are more IBS sufferers than Fibro...My fibro is actually not as severe as it was 4 months ago.. The cold weather makes me stiff and sore and miserable....I am determined to not let this stuff pull me down.. I go through my bouts with all of it and it does get oh so depressing.. But, hey there are people that do suffer with worse situations....well thanks for letting me know about this board.. I will keep in touch.... Love DonnaB


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome again DonnaB. Yes I do remember you, but now I'm gonna have to go back there, because I forgot what that topic was! Glad you found us. I swear this fibro-fog is getting worse. I like the people here, they are all pretty helpful and supportive. Do you have a support group in your area? I do, and I guess that's another reason I don't use this BB for that as often as the other one-that and the fact I've had IBS for twenty years without a support group. It's not something that is socially acceptable to talk about, especially over dinner with friends. That is my major problem other than the fatigue and aching muscles one can't do much else about except balance rest and exercise. Hope to see you again DB, on either board! ------------------


----------



## Guest (May 27, 1999)

Hi Moldie....Well I woke up today pretty darn stiff in the neck and shoulders.. I have a physical therapy appt. this morning.. I have a great one but sad to say she is moving in 2 weeks.. this is soo hard.She is a soft tissue expert and she works on me for about 1 1/2 hours.. she knows all my little quirks.. So, my doctor will have to find someone as good..I was doing really well and now my neck and back are sore and tight.. Need to do my exercises more....How long have you had fibro? You also got it from a car accident? Like to know more about it from you.. I need to get my kids going and get them to school...Take care and bless you... Donna


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I've had fibro for about 10 years and IBS for about 20. Just in case you don't know about this, you can go to the top of either board and search things (just click on search). It works really well. Someone told me about this after awhile, and I wished I would have known about it earlier. Thanks, and thanks for the blessing DonnaB. Bless you too! ------------------


----------

